

Optimizing South Korean Technology for American Users - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/optimizing-south-korean-technology-for-american-users/

======
wink
Did I miss anything or does it really boil down to "When designing this app
(AireLive) we only thought about flawless internet connectivity, which is
taken for granted in South Korea but not in the US"?

